# Alabama Chuckle



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A man walked into the produce section of his local supermarket and asked to buy a half head of lettuce. The young man working in that department told him that they only sold whole heads of lettuce. The man was insistent that the young man ask his manager about the matter.

Walking into the back room, the young man said to the manager, "Some dummy wants to buy half a head of lettuce. As he finished his sentence, he turned to find the man standing right behind him, so, he added, "And this gentleman kindly offered to buy the other half." The manager approved the deal and the man went on his way.

Later the manager said to the young man, "I was impressed with the way you got yourself out of that situation earlier. We like people who think on their feet here. Where are you from, son?"

"Alabama, sir." the young man replied.

"Well, why did you leave Alabama?", the manager asked.

The young man said, "Sir, there's nothing but prostitutes and football
players there."

"Really?" said the manager "My wife is from Alabama "

"Get outta here!" the young man said, "What team did she play for?"


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The Hillbilly Hustlers?


----------

